# POLL: I must be the only one alive to really dislike this celeb....



## Hawkeye (Mar 21, 2007)

Me: Justin Timberlake. I can't stand his music. It's so horrible to me. It's not creative at all.

Same with Maroon 5. The lead singers voice annoys me.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 21, 2007)

well, I think justin is ok.
but I totally agree with you on Maroon 5.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 21, 2007)

Not a celeb but, I really can't tolerate Robin Thicke's "Lost Without You".....whiney, whiney, WHINEY!!!!


----------



## Jade (Mar 21, 2007)

Amy Winehouse..the drugs,the bad makeup, the scary voive

And Yes..Justin Timberlake!!..EW..His songs are boring


----------



## Holly (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Amy Winehouse..the drugs,the bad makeup, the scary voive

And Yes..Justin Timberlake!!..EW..His songs are boring_

 






 Amy Winehouse, my boyfriend was listening to her on Jay leno, and he was like wtf is this, and he made me listen to it on her website. And he was like "this song is different from the one I heard on jay leno but its still really bad" and then while he was listening he was like "whoa its the same song, shes just butchering it a whole other way"

I don't like Kiefer Sutherland. I just don't see the apeal.


----------



## Ambi (Mar 21, 2007)

Justin Timberlake's voice, or should I say noise, makes my stomach turn... 
So annoying!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't like Akon.

I don't dislike her, but I don't love Oprah the way others seem to.


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 21, 2007)

Tyra Banks.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah Tyra is another one I don't like. She literally makes my skin crawl.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Amy Winehouse..the drugs,the bad makeup, the scary voice
_

 
agreed! .. Amy Man-house.. She looks(makeup) AND sounds like a Man in drag. 

I cant stand Justin Timerlake.

I also don't worship Oprah the way the rest of the world seems too... theres something about her.. 

theres more but I cant think of them right now.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 21, 2007)

I dislike Ashton Kutcher (spelling?) because Punk'd seemed so mean at times. I never got what was so great about it.

I dislike Laura Bennett from Project Runway, Season 3. It's unfair, though, because part of the dislike stems from her crazy worshippers. People act like she's the second coming of Christ sometimes. It gets like Angelina Jolie rabid fandom if you say something kind of negative about her.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 21, 2007)

WTF?!  Laura Bennett is the SHIT!  How DARE you say something like that??  J/K ;-)  I do like her though, I think she's fantabulous!

Paris Hilton.


----------



## eowyn797 (Mar 21, 2007)

fleh. Justin is okay - some of his stuff is boring, other songs of his i like.

i TOTALLY agree with Maroon 5 tho. like whoa.

i also hate Oprah. then again, she lives near my town and they closed down the grocery store i worked at one day for an hour so she could shop and it was freaking riDICulous.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 21, 2007)

OOOOH I hate Ashton Kutcher. He drives me nuts.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 21, 2007)

Fergie is beyond annoying.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 22, 2007)

Madonna. She is a vile person.


----------



## silverblackened (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Fergie is beyond annoying._

 
Totally hear you.

I kind of like Justin, though. :crap: *hides*


----------



## sharyn (Mar 22, 2007)

Beyonce. 

I dont even have words to discribe this... _being._

Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Jade (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_Beyonce. 

I dont even have words to discribe this... being.

Grrrrrrr._

 


^^ I Totally agree ^^  She annoys the hell out of me with her screeching.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 22, 2007)

I like Beyonce =(

I'm impartial on JT...  Some songs i'll flip the station, other I like...


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 24, 2007)

**Hides all cds of artist mentioned in shame**  I think I am a pop girl at heart but I pretty much like all the people mentioned.


----------



## liv (Mar 24, 2007)

*Beyonce, I used to like her, but now she has a condescending attitude, IMO.
*Oprah...just, ICK.  Bill Gates and his wife do so much more than her, they just don't have to be in the news all the time saying how much they donate.  Get real Oprah.
*Kimora Lee Simmons...I don't know that she is that much of a celebrity, but she drives me nuts
*Fergie, and Black Eyed Peas for that matter.  She canNOT sing live to save her life, and I lose respect for artists who cannot perform live and sound nothing like their records because of heavy voice alteration.
*I also dislike the entire slew of emo/screamer/"punk" bands that are a dime a dozen, like Fall out Boy, Panic at the Disco, etc.  Their songs/voices irritate me, and I think the lyrics are often poorly constructed and don't seem very coherent.  That's probably why they mumble through entire verses so I can't really tell what's being said.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 24, 2007)

You reminded me. Pete Wentz. Cannot stand him. He is the reason why a lot of those bands exist. The rest of Fall Out Boy seems harmless but him? Ick.

I really dislike the Pussycat Dolls. I liked them when they were just burlesque. I don't get how they're considered or consider themselves such great feminist role models.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 24, 2007)

Quote:

  I really dislike the Pussycat Dolls. I liked them when they were just burlesque. I don't get how they're considered or consider themselves such great feminist role models.  
 
In hollywood- T&A baby are what make you a feminist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Crazy hollywood.


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 24, 2007)

Oooo...this one is easy!

Mischa Barton.

OMG.  Can't stand her one bit.


ETA:  Ok Miss Hawkeye!  I read your signature, yes I did.  Are you happy now?  Good.  So let's start...not sure what's in a Martini (I don't drink much)...Paris, France is in Europe (DUH!) and sorry I don't have the exact coordinates, lol...the ice cream truck will be there soon enough (hang tight, spring and summer's almost here!)...and NO WAY DAMN IT...you ain't touchin' my French fries!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_Beyonce. 

I dont even have words to discribe this... being.

Grrrrrrr._

 
Shame on you. That girl can yodel with the best of 'em, LOL!!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 25, 2007)

We can get her and Jewel in a yodeling contest. LOL


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 25, 2007)

I had to be one of the few people who was NOT looking forward to her and Shakira singing together....


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 25, 2007)

i swear you and i are on the same wavelength- I was about to post about how I really do not like Shakira. Beyonce, I can handle she's not horrible but Shakira- I'm sure she's a nice person but her voice. My GOD HER VOICE IS GRATING. It's like nails on a freaking chalk board. HORRIBLE.

And that song...let me tell you what I think of that song----

I think it's too very very sick cats trying to meow. Oh yeah It is that horrible and it is NOT that good. It's horrible. It's torture. TERRIBLE!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 25, 2007)

The Yodler and The Banshee unite. They really balance each other, though. Beyoncé's voice is tolerable, but her "dancing".....Welcome to Convulsion City, population: 1


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 25, 2007)

Vanessa Minnillo.
Loathing.


----------



## KAIA (Mar 25, 2007)

I have  a big list... i guess...

SINGERS:
*Christina Aguilera= she has great voice, but her music is soooo blah... 
* Beyonce =   same as above ^^^
* Shakira 
*pussycat dolls= i don't get this group ... i swear i don't !!! to me is like the singer (the one with the dark hair) she is the only one who sings the rest are like her backup dancers...  
* danity kane (sp?) = or whatever the name is, because is another prefabricated "pop" band
* brooke Hogan = i just hate how she dresses ... come on she has money she could dress up way better , did u guys checked the grammys??
*Paulina Rubio = girl with no talent.


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 25, 2007)

Nicolas Cage, he reminds me of Keanu Reeves but ugly.

Jennifer Love-Hewitt, she is such an annoying twit.

Ashley Simpson, talentless poser. How anyone listens to her god-awful music is beyond me.

Avril Lavign, poser wanna-be tough chick. I'd like to steel-toe her in the face in a pit, not that she's probalby ever been in one.

Lindsay Lohan, Paris Hilton and the whole lot of those superficial, coked-out, slutty, vile hoes that are so glamorized by the media and somehow convincing the youth of the world that they should strive to be like them.


----------



## liv (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Nicolas Cage, he reminds me of Keanu Reeves but ugly.

Jennifer Love-Hewitt, she is such an annoying twit.

Ashley Simpson, talentless poser. How anyone listens to her god-awful music is beyond me.

Avril Lavign, poser wanna-be tough chick. I'd like to steel-toe her in the face in a pit, not that she's probalby ever been in one.

Lindsay Lohan, Paris Hilton and the whole lot of those superficial, coked-out, slutty, vile hoes that are so glamorized by the media and somehow convincing the youth of the world that they should strive to be like them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree with all of these!  Although I think Nicolas Cage and Keanu are pretty equal in terms of acting talent...in that neither has any.


----------



## sharyn (Mar 25, 2007)

I forgot Maryashley and kate olsen or whatever their name is... the clothes. the bags. the sunglasses. the clothes. God, wheres amnesty international when you need them?! 

sienna miller. I officialy blame her for starting the whole boho thing. 

now, pete wentz... somehow the whole cellphone pic thing was just... too much. He scares me. Still like his band, though.

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## silverblackened (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh goodness, Bernadette, YES. Someone should lock Ashley Simpson and Avril Lavigne up together in the Big Brother house with additional rules that they have to sing instead of speaking to each other and watch them screech each other to death. UGH.


----------



## little teaser (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Vanessa Minnillo.
Loathing._

 
i agree^^ although i cant seem to put my finger on "why" she creeps me out..

and hawkeye your not alone on justin he is very overrated.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 25, 2007)

Bernadette you freakin hit the nail on the head. 

I got another one- Renee Zellweiger I can't stand scrunched up I just ate a lemon so I'll pretend like i'm a chipmunk face. *Shudders*

and I'm really going to rock the boat here-

Hugh Grant. MY GOD CAN THE MAN NOT DO ANYTHING OTHER THAN ROMANTIC COMEDIES OR CHICK FLICKS?


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 25, 2007)

I hate Renee Zellweger for marrying Kenny Chesney.
Stupid puckerfaced ho.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Mar 25, 2007)

I LOVED Mariah when I was younger and still like her music but not a fan of her appearance last couple of years. Seemed like she wants her breasts to pop out of the things she wears. Although like the last couple of months she seems to be covering up more and has been finally doing something with hair. Let's hope it will continue to get better!

*p.s. my first Specktra post! yay for me! Okay let me actually go into the makeup threads, I just couldn't pass this one up. =)


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_I got another one- Renee Zellweiger I can't stand scrunched up I just ate a lemon so I'll pretend like i'm a chipmunk face. *Shudders*_

 
I'm with you and Shimmer on this one, she is so annoying! I'm still angry that she was in Chicago. It's still one of my favorite movies but God it could have been even better without her. Plus, she needs to eat something.

On that note, all of these skeletor looking actresses. The Olsens, Kate Bosworth, Nicole Richie, Victoria Beckham, Kiera Knightly, the list could go on forever. It annoys me that anyone could think that weighing as much as a 6th grader when you are a grown woman is attractive.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 25, 2007)

I love VB though. She's so..goofy, really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But yeah, she does need a good  meal. Or twenty.


MADONNA. I don't find her to be innovative, nor interesting, nor attractive, though at one time she was..."Take A Bow" was the last video I found her attractive in.
I consider her compelling/charismatic I guess, but not talented.


----------



## little teaser (Mar 25, 2007)

oh hell NO.. did i see some one say they hate nicole richie because she is skinny??? never mind the fact she is pretty and has a sense of humor... so its ok to not like some one cause the way they look??.. dont even get me started


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I love VB though. She's so..goofy, really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, she does need a good  meal. Or twenty.


MADONNA. I don't find her to be innovative, nor interesting, nor attractive, though at one time she was..."Take A Bow" was the last video I found her attractive in.
I consider her compelling/charismatic I guess, but not talented._

 
I liked her until she became British. I don't dislike British people or think this true of them, but she became kind of condescending and self-righteous when she became British.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:

  oh hell NO.. did i see some one say they hate nicole richie because she is skinny??? never mind the fact she is pretty and has a sense of humor... so its ok to not like some one cause the way they look??.. dont even get me started  
 
Shes a role model to millions of kids and they see her skinny they are going to practice anorexia unfortunately

Plus it's not like she's very talented either.

Sure she's pretty but yeah thats it.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Mar 26, 2007)

Paris Hilton..Vile, untalented, creature.
Lindsey Lohan..Same as above
Beyonce..UGH!!!
Mariah Carey..Dresses like she's 15.
Madonna..yuk
Olsen Twins..They are very odd girls.
Eva Longoria..I HATE seeing her face everywhere!!!!!
 And I know alot of people love her..but Angelina Jolie. I really don't think she is all that great looking. Acting wise she's just average. 

Pussycat Dolls...I actually did not go to the Christina Aguilera concert (and I really, really wanted to) because they were her opening act. I CANNOT stand them! NO TALENT!


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_oh hell NO.. did i see some one say they hate nicole richie because she is skinny??? never mind the fact she is pretty and has a sense of humor... so its ok to not like some one cause the way they look??.. dont even get me started_

 
The word hate was never used. I said it's annoying that these skeletor looking women think weighing as much as a 6th grader when you're a grown woman is attractive. So yes I am disagreeing with you on her being pretty, I think she looks disgusting.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 26, 2007)

*Tom Hanks* - I dunno... he just irritates me! Yuck lol
*Julia Roberts* - I find her very unlikable
*Halle Berry* - Okay so she's pretty. So what! She can't act and her movie choices are just plain stupid.
*Snoop Dogg* - I dislike dogs.
*Jennifer Lopez* - don't like her either
*Paris, Lindsay, Britney, Nicole, Tara Reid* and the rest of the skank of the month club... Please, lets put them in a rocket and aim it for the sun.
*Catherine Zeta Jones* - She seems really fake. Like Jennifer Lopezzz. 
*George Clooney* - I find him sleazy with minimal talent for acting or directing.
*Jennifer Aniston* - nuff said
*Eva Longoria* - Another passenger for the rocket to the sun


----------



## little teaser (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_Shes a role model to millions of kids and they see her skinny they are going to practice anorexia unfortunately

Plus it's not like she's very talented either.

Sure she's pretty but yeah thats it._

 
first of all i dont think she considers herself a role model or does she even try to be.. why you put that label on her i duno
second. i dont think she ever proclaime to be talented i mean its not like she is trying to sell records or even audition for movies.
her part in the simple life was offered to her so of course she accept.. so to call someone who isnt a entertainer not talented is kinda lame.. really she is just a daughter of a muscian who gets stalk by the paparazzi. and i think nicole was quoted saying that she isnt the one obbsessed with her body image people like you are the one thats obbesed with it.. you know people who complain how they think others should look.


----------



## little teaser (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_The word hate was never used. I said it's annoying that these skeletor looking women think weighing as much as a 6th grader when you're a grown woman is attractive. So yes I am disagreeing with you on her being pretty, I think she looks disgusting._

 
ok.. so you didnt say hate, didnt mean to put words in your mouth. as far as grown woman looking like 6th grader some grown woman dont have the bodyframe to look like tyra banks with out seriously being called a fat ass.. some one that is only 5'1 like nicole will look like a 6th grader regardless of her weight.

taller bigger bone people carry weight better. duh


----------



## sharyn (Mar 26, 2007)

little teaser, I think that we all have to remember that everyone can speak his or her mind and say that they dont like a celeb for whatever reason. If you love love love nichole richie, then fine, but you dont need to go and change peoples minds about her. If someone says I cant stand her because she's skinny, then thats the same as saying I cant stand mariah carey because of her wardrobe or rene zellweger becauses of her face. this is not the "defend your fav celeb thread"


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 26, 2007)

It's all good fun til someone doesn't like a celeb someone else likes. *sigh*


----------



## little teaser (Mar 26, 2007)

sharyn, i doubt very seriously im changeing anyones mind. i dont think i have the power to brainwash not that i want to im just voiceing my opnion, its no diffrent than big girls trying to convince myself and others that being overweight is ok and attractive and healthy.. and im very aware that this isnt a defend a celeb thread.. more like a petty poke fun at people we dont know thread..lol


----------



## little teaser (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_It's all good fun til someone doesn't like a celeb someone else likes. *sigh*_

 
it's all in good fun untill someone disagrees with you shimmer.. we all know the pattern


----------



## sharyn (Mar 26, 2007)

now this is just what I DIDNT wanted to happen...having a big ass conversation in a just for fun thread. sigh... okay you win, praise nichole richie.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 26, 2007)

Why o why did this have to happen. I happen to like CZJ but you don't see me pissing an moaning about other's not likeing her. And um yeah, Nicole Ritchie has stated that she HAS recorded songs for a possible album. Anyways, one rule to remember when being in an online community is that if you don't like something, keep your mouth shut. Save's the drama. Anyways, back to celebs I can't stand. Christina Aguilera. Man that woman hits a nerve with me. And yeah, she can belt out the tunes but that's not why I dislike her. I can't really put my finger on it but there's something that bothers me about her.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_it's all in good fun untill someone disagrees with you shimmer.. we all know the pattern_

 
LOL sure thing pooky.



*prostrates self before Nicole Richie's healthy diet, clean living, and ubertalent*


----------



## lara (Mar 26, 2007)

Nicole Ritchie needs to eat a sandwich and get a conditioning treatment for her overly blow-dried hair.

Bono. I can't take someone seriously when they're talking about cancelling world debt whilst wearing $900 sunglasses and a $5000 leather jacket. Put your money where your mouth is, just like the rest of us.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 26, 2007)

I think she's just got cheap extensions...malnourishment causes bald spots. :/





OT: 
You know how you can tell someone's had a bad day? You look down on the ground in the parking lot and see extensions that've been ripped out of someone's head. Then three steps later you find an overly long airbrushed nail with a dangly hanging off the end laying on the ground. Then you see another chunk of extensions.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I love VB though. She's so..goofy, really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, she does need a good  meal. Or twenty.


MADONNA. I don't find her to be innovative, nor interesting, nor attractive, though at one time she was..."Take A Bow" was the last video I found her attractive in.
I consider her compelling/charismatic I guess, but not talented._

 
Indeed.... MADONNA: is actrative IMO either.. maybe in her younger years... but then again im not sure if i found her atractive then.. i think i just liked her older songs  lol


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 26, 2007)

oh and i almost forgot.... J-Lo  sure she is gorgeous  can she act?  ummm thats a Negative.  Can she sing once again Negative... she should have just stayed a Fly Girl she dances better than any of the 2 mentioned above


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Nicole Ritchie needs to eat a sandwich and get a conditioning treatment for her overly blow-dried hair.

Bono. I can't take someone seriously when they're talking about cancelling world debt whilst wearing $900 sunglasses and a $5000 leather jacket. Put your money where your mouth is, just like the rest of us._

 
 I think there's some kind of scandal or something about Bono and taxes...seems like I remember reading he has his accounts pencil whipped so he pays less/lighter taxes or something like that.

Either way, I agree. Bono's a tool.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I'm with you and Shimmer on this one, she is so annoying! I'm still angry that she was in Chicago. It's still one of my favorite movies but God it could have been even better without her. Plus, she needs to eat something.

On that note, all of these skeletor looking actresses. The Olsens, Kate Bosworth, Nicole Richie, Victoria Beckham, Kiera Knightly, the list could go on forever. It annoys me that anyone could think that weighing as much as a 6th grader when you are a grown woman is attractive._

 
Yep Yep what u said..... Vitoria beckham scares me... i seen this show of VH1 where they was showing different clips her her saying she moves like a robot.. pretty funny if u ask me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Plus she need a samich or 2


----------



## KAIA (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Nicolas Cage, he reminds me of Keanu Reeves but ugly.

Jennifer Love-Hewitt, she is such an annoying twit.

Ashley Simpson, talentless poser. How anyone listens to her god-awful music is beyond me.

Avril Lavign, poser wanna-be tough chick. I'd like to steel-toe her in the face in a pit, not that she's probalby ever been in one.

:_

 
i agree ^^^ i don't like ashlee simpson besides being not talented , it seems to me that she doesn't even have personality she copies her sister... and because she got her nose fixed and she still in denial when is soooooo obvious she did it....

Avril Lavign.. UGH!!! the biggest poser of all times!!! is she trying to be all tough girl singing SKATER BOY??? hahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaha oh! and i remember seing that video , she had a FAKE tattoo IN HER ARM that is sooo sad!!! LOL


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 26, 2007)

Didn't Ashlee have a very successful run onstage in Chicago though?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 26, 2007)

I think she did, but I'm going to guess that some people go to see Chicago regardless of who's in the role.

I frankly liked Renee as Roxy Hart; I also don't mind her, either. I like the idea of Ashlee as Roxy too. The woman was an untalented famewhore. It's kind of ironic.

I don't like Kristen Cavallari. I don't get why she's famous. She isn't that interesting, pretty, etc.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_first of all i dont think she considers herself a role model or does she even try to be.. why you put that label on her i duno
second. i dont think she ever proclaime to be talented i mean its not like she is trying to sell records or even audition for movies.
her part in the simple life was offered to her so of course she accept.. so to call someone who isnt a entertainer not talented is kinda lame.. really she is just a daughter of a muscian who gets stalk by the paparazzi. and i think nicole was quoted saying that she isnt the one obbsessed with her body image people like you are the one thats obbesed with it.. you know people who complain how they think others should look._

 
actually she did put out a record album IIRC

and 2nd- she doesn't have to consider herself a role model- as long as she's out in the public eye she is a role model whether she likes it or not.

also this little thing right here:

 Quote:

  it's all in good fun untill someone disagrees with you shimmer.. we all know the pattern  
 
That was ridiculous. You are much better than that. If you were joking- well that was uncalled for as well.You don't have to like her, but if something isn't right you could very easily PM Her and tell her point blank instead of this. 

please remember this from the TOS that you did agree to upon signing up to join this site:
 Quote:

  13) Respect moderators. They are tasked to keep the boards in good order and to see to it that activity in the forum remains clean and healthy. They deserve your courtesy and cooperation. _No complaints or comments in question of moderation in public, we take these very seriously so please send them directly to a staff member._ If you think you’ve been treated unfairly, please contact the moderator via private message.  
 
and that will take care of that little rant of the day.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 26, 2007)

Avril drives me nuts. I mean every five seconds- " oh I like to spit on people" or "Oh I like to get into fights" *rolls eyes* Yeah real mature.

Jennifer Aniston- I just don't like her.

SJP- I can't stand her. I don't know why I just- yeah.

Brad Pitt- OK he's not that cute- why are people fawning all over him again?


----------



## little teaser (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_actually she did put out a record album IIRC

and 2nd- she doesn't have to consider herself a role model- as long as she's out in the public eye she is a role model whether she likes it or not.

also this little thing right here:



That was ridiculous. You are much better than that. If you were joking- well that was uncalled for as well.You don't have to like her, but if something isn't right you could very easily PM Her and tell her point blank instead of this. 

please remember this from the TOS that you did agree to upon signing up to join this site:


and that will take care of that little rant of the day._

 
you are jokeing..right. i think my little two cents was really mild compare to some of the things that have been said in others threads by members and mod's concerning peoples religion and race ect. that you guys post knowing that its gonna open a can of worms so please spare me the lecture.. 
and as far as my comment to shimmer it had nothing to do with rather i like her or not and i think she knows this.. while i wont lie or be fake there is a mod that i dont like i can asure you it's not shimmer matter of fact i dont reply to any of that mods post or comments cause i really dont care to conversate with her...ever


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 26, 2007)

Why would I be joking?

and nothing is stopping you from starting a thread that opens up a can of worms.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

  Brad Pitt- OK he's not that cute- why are people fawning all over him again?  
 
Because People magazine declared him the Sexiest Man Alive. I never found him attractive, but maybe it's when he's ripped and all muscular?


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 26, 2007)

see, I hear him talk and I think he sounds DUMB. Then I see pics of him and how he morphs into his latest girlfriend and he LOOKS dumb. :/


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 26, 2007)

I loved when some magazine showed how he mirrors each SO's look. It was eerie.


----------



## Katja (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I love Brian Kinney* 

 
_Paris Hilton..Vile, untalented, creature._

 
*People actually like her?!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mariah Carey - because I have never been impressed with her music, and her lips/mouth drive me insane.  

Joanna Newsom - She can keep the harp, but someone give her a muzzle. 

Nicolas Cage - I just can't stand his voice and his demeanor. 

Nickelback, Fall Out Boy, Sum 41, Blink 182, Creed, Hinder, etc. etc. - any decent artists/musicians that produce generic music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jessica Simpson - She was tolerable in the beginning... and she doesn't so much bother me now, but there was a time when she was fingernails on a chalkboard.
*


----------



## Katja (Mar 26, 2007)

*And Christina Aguilera - I don't mind her personality, but I can't stand her music and her vocal runs and 'yeahs' she does.  It annoys me everytime. *


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 26, 2007)

ITA about Christina- does she always have to do the Yeah or YA things at the end? My god that drives me up the F'in WALL!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 26, 2007)

Another one jennifer Tilly: bad acting..


*PS: Hawkeye  about the Sig whats in a Martinia?  Depends on what type of Martini you are having.  
Where is Paris: yep Def in france
Where is the icecream truck: Dont know about ATL but in AUG he was at Pennington Park this sat...
And can I eat you fries?  Sure if i had some.. lol  "sharing is caring" *


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 26, 2007)

ROFLMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Hyper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll be over in Augusta at Pennington Park Saturday for Ice Cream


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_ROFLMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Hyper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll be over in Augusta at Pennington Park Saturday for Ice Cream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

And ill make sure to have some fries!!!!!!!


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 27, 2007)

Jennifer Aniston is another one of mine. I think she's over-rated and something about her just bugs me. Same goes for Angelina Jolie.

I know I mentioned Kiera Knightly in another post but WHY does she always have to look like she is trying to like pucker her lips/keep her mouth open??? It's so annoying!

In general, I don't understand celebrity worship.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 27, 2007)

Juianne Moore..and I dont know why hahaha


----------



## Tash (Mar 27, 2007)

Oprah.  Mariah Carey.  Angelina Jolie.  Brad Pitt.  Fall Out Boy.  

I love Kiefer <3


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 27, 2007)

James Blunt, Elisabeth Hasselbeck*, Rosie O'Donnel, Star Jones*... UGH!

* Ok, not really 'celebs' for being on The View, but completely annoying to me anyways!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 27, 2007)

Elisabeth counts, because she was on Survivor or something like that. I think it's pretty popular to dislike her.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 27, 2007)

There are way too many celebrities that I dislike for me to list them all. But I pretty much loathe everyone you guys have already named. Especially Nicole Richie. LMAO.

I particularly hate celebrities that name their children stupid names.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 27, 2007)

Like Apple?!? and InSpektor Pilot?


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, those would be two prime examples. I hate this stupid  trend of giving your kids names that no one can pronounce or spell or are just plain stupid. The "kre8tif" spelling trend is on my last nerve as well.


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_Like Apple?!? and InSpektor Pilot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
InSpektor Pilot????


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_InSpektor Pilot????_

 
Yep. Jason Lee's son is named Pilot Inspektor. I love Jason Lee. I think he's Emmy-worthy brilliant in 'My Name is Earl.'  I can't figure out why in the heck anyone would do that to an innocent child though.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 27, 2007)

The way that John Heder's (napoleon Dynamite) Lips NEVER CLOSE. 
You can always see his teeth... Hes like a freaking squirrel . I want to shove a Carrot Stick in his mouth.


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_The way that John Heder's (napoleon Dynamite) Lips NEVER CLOSE. 
You can always see his teeth... Hes like a freaking squirrel . I want to shove a Carrot Stick in his mouth._

 
Ahahahahahaha...OMG!  I always said the same thing...his mouth NEVER shuts!  LMAO...too funny girl!  LOL @ squirrel!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Mar 27, 2007)

OKAY, I had to think who really annoys me to tears because I dislike a lot of celebs but not hate.....

*PAULA ABDUL* annoys the bejesus out of me!!!


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_The way that John Heder's (napoleon Dynamite) Lips NEVER CLOSE. 
You can always see his teeth... Hes like a freaking squirrel . I want to shove a Carrot Stick in his mouth._

 
Ah mouth breathers... my friend Aja is obsessed with pointing out mouth breathers.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 27, 2007)

^P. Diddy!!!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 28, 2007)

He's not as bad as he used to be. I mean especially since he started about getting his sexy back or moisturizer on or something---he annoys me pretty bad too....

Another one - Demi Moore. Cannot stand her. 

OR Cameron Diaz. How is she famous? I don't think she's that talented personally. 

Katherine McPhee. I'm sorry I just don't think any American Idol person should be famous.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_He's not as bad as he used to be. I mean especially since he started about getting his sexy back or moisturizer on or something---he annoys me pretty bad too...._

 

_"I ain't gon lie....I ain't want no bumps in my face....Now when I look in the mirror, all I see is smoove skin."_


Lawd....just shoot me. It's enough for me to bypass Pro-Active.


----------



## Another Janice! (Mar 28, 2007)

K...I'll play too.

Didn't really care one way or the other for JT for a long time.  Until the last couple days.  I have little kids, so my TV is usually tuned into Nick Jr. during the day.  Well, apparently the Kids Choice Awards are coming soon, and they have chosen JT to be the "spokesperson".

The latest promo consists of JT belching the words to the entire commercial.  It's disgusting to say the very least.  Here I am teaching my little ones to act right and here is this "role model" freaking belching like a heathen.  Thank God their too little to really be able to pay attention to the commercials.

For the rest on my list....
Sarah Jessica Parker....she irritates me.  Can't quite put my finger on why though.
Cameron Diaz....WTH?  I have more talent in my thumbs.
William Shatner...(Sorry Hawkeye)
Tom Cruise
Oprah....what a mediawhore
Christina (from the TV show Christina's Court...its like a sappy talk show dealt within a courtroom...I don't like the way the show is or how she handles herself)
That freak Sportacus from Lazy Town.
The Two freaks from the Upside Down Show

K...done for now.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 28, 2007)

*GASP* HOW CAN YOU HATE BILL SHATNER? *dies*

It's OK though- you have redeamed yourself (whew) with Tom Cruise.

I hate that guy. He's a self righteous prosteletizing, not that good of an actor, not that good looking, and god knows how he got famous. 

Just his name- chills i tell you. i get chills of pure evil down my spine.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 28, 2007)

Tom Cruise, I think most people cannot hate him. He's crazy with the Scientology stuff. If more and more people started taking it seriously, that's so dangerous. I didn't care about him either way until he became the face of Scientology and became so dogmatic about his views.

I cannot stand John Mayer. He just annoys me with his music. I don't get why everyone thinks he's so talented, clever, or good looking.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 28, 2007)

John Mayer looks dead. Everytime I see him, my first thought is, "God rest his soul."


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_John Mayer looks dead._

 

Yeah, definitely. Since he started dating Jessica Simpson. Must be some kind of scary undead pact with the devil.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

  Yeah, definitely. Since he started dating Jessica Simpson. Must be some kind of scary undead pact with the devil.  
 
OK that made me laugh so hard! LOL


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 29, 2007)

victoria beckham. that woman never smiles!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 29, 2007)

she does when she's away from the paps


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 29, 2007)

I HATE YOU!!!!

sike, i knew exactly what you were gonna say. frankly i've wanted to marry him since i was 12 years old, so I'm just a tad bit biased.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 30, 2007)

I hate Sarah Michelle gellar, she's fake imo. I hate the way she acts, and I think she's totally unattractive.


----------



## mistella (Apr 3, 2007)

Jessica Alba


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Apr 3, 2007)

So many choices!

Ok so here's my list. I don't dislike anyone personally but let's say I don't get why they're popular.

* Fergie-I do not like her voice, her look scares me. I remember hearing BEP years ago, without her and they sounded alright. I guess they added her to play the "Sexy chick" role and it did help them sell more records but I don't find her talented.

*Madonna- has been full of herself for the last 20 odd years and has an awful voice IMO

* Britney Spears- an horrible mess, never liked her voice either..felt like she was pimped out by her family to appeal to old perves...and should just hide out for a looong time till she gets it together.

* Gwen Stefani- sounds like a goat to me, I had friends dressing like that in the early 80's so I don't find her very original. Also had a brief encounter with when I was working on Robertson and found her unpleasant.

* Courtney Love-Used to work next door to her, found her the most irritating attention whore ever. Vile personality..was (alledgedly) heard to make racist remarks at a gig. HAs some weird self esteem issues and is addicted to plastic surgery.

*Christina Aguilera - booooring look and sound

*J-Lo- Nothing more annoying than someone who seems ignorant but thinks they are the greatest thing ever and everyone else is beneath them.

Also Paris, Lindsay, Jessica Ashley Simpson, Tara Reid...I just get bored of people who don't do anything except go out and get photographed (and drunk drive in Paris's case)

Now the fellas

*Hugh Grant- hurts me that he is what people think of when they think of British men!

*Robbie Williams- yucky and terrible songs

*Donald Trump- obnoxious creep and I hate his nasty hair! PS: Men, if you're losing your hair..just shave it off and embrace your baldness! You're not fooling anyone!

*Tom Cruise and John Travolta- I find religious/cult extremists frightening

*P. Diddy- Arrogant wanker, the male J-Lo

*Jonathan Rhys Meyers- I've hated his stupid pouting since "Bend it Like Beckham"

*Orlando Bloom- He's always greasy and girly to me. Just don't get his appeal.

That's all I can think of but there are so many people who are really popular who's talents I cannot appreciate! 

Also  http://www.dvbstyle.com/vbtv/index.html are some videos of Victoria Beckham...watch the 3rd one. I find her laugh really cute, something about her seems pretty down to earth.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Apr 5, 2007)

Angelina Jolie- something about child-hoarding from countries where adoption is semi-legal at best just irks me.


----------

